# Dynatrade vs Lexus Dealer



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

I own a 2011 Lexus with around 70km. Its time to renew service package, and got quote from:

*Lexus Dealer: AED 6500 (30,000km or 3 years, whichever comes first)*
3 service for 5,000km (75, 85, 95)
2 service for 10,000km (70, 90)
1 service for 20,000km (80)

*Dynatrade: AED 4900 (50,000km or 3 years, whichever comes first)*
3 basic service for 10,000km (70, 90, 110)
1 major service for 20,000km (80)
1 semi-major service for 100,000km

Dynatrade suggests no need of service every 5000km

1. Anyone had experience with Dynatrade?
2. Suggestions?

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

debbie790 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a 2011 Lexus with around 70km. Its time to renew service package, and got quote from:
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie,

Dynatrade is the Omani Toyota/Lexus dealer. In terms of your cars health they are quite right about 10k being fine. There is a minor chance of daamaging your cars resale value by using them though as assuming you've used Al Futtaim till now you could no longer claim to have full dealer service history as Dyna are not a recognised dealer in the UAE. If it was me I would probably stick to the dealer if I planned to sell the car in the next 2-3 years. If you will keep it longer then that I would go with the Dyna option as the longer you keep it the smaller the difference will be.

PS The savings for service packages are quite small with the dealer so maybe just pay as you go?

James


----------

